# Panama City Pier Questions



## leonsulak (Jun 24, 2014)

Where can I get Ly and cigar minnows for bait?

Are flounder caught from the pier or only inshore?


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

http://halfhitch.com/stores/half-hitch-tackle-panama-city

LY might have to be caught on the pier its self but frozen cigar minnows can be bought.


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

There are a ton of lys at the pier right now, been there for weeks, cigs are nonexistent


----------



## leonsulak (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info! How common is pulling a flounder up on the pier?


----------

